# Sidecar Insurance



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Check out this info from Sidecar regarding their insurance changes/updates.

Today (effective December 15, 2014), Sidecar added Period 1 primary insurance in California as follows:

Period 1: Primary insurance of $50,000 for death and personal injury per person, $100,000 for death and personal injury per incident, and $30,000 for property damage.
Sidecar already had for Periods 2-3 primary commercial insurance in the amount of $1 million.


Attached is a new Certificate of Insurance for California drivers to print out and carry in their glove compartment as evidence of Sidecar's insurance.

"Period 1" is defined as the "Sidecar app is open, waiting for a ride match".

"Period 2" is defined as match accepted but passenger not picked up.

"Period 3" is defined as passenger is in vehicle until passenger safety exits vehicle.

In doing so, Sidecar has complied with the California PUC's Insurance Phase decision for the time period before the July 1, 2015 effective date of the new insurance regulations.

After July 1 2015, Sidecar will add Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist Coverage in the amount of $1 million for Periods 2-3.


----------

